# BD Shipping to Canada?



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Any Canadians who have had a bike shipped from BD? Looks like a pain.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Mike, from BikesDirect????


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If its USPS you'll get dinged with duty, sales taxes and a flat CP handling charge.

If its UPS, then bend over. They add a bunch of brokerage fees and other charges that practically double the above.


----------



## aldebaran (Sep 21, 2009)

I recently bought the Ti Heat and I had the bike shipped to an UPS store in Niagara Falls, NY. The UPS store charged me $18US fee ($15 for handling and $1 for each day they kept it there). I also paid 13% sales taxes ($200CAD and some change for $1690CAD=$1595USx1.06) when I crossed the border back in Canada. If you asked me, it is a pretty good deal (for the bike I bought) even after adding the gas money and the time to drive there and back.


----------

